# Wtb Outback 26Kbrs-Edit-No Longer Looking



## jason300b (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi,
I am looking for a used Outback 26KBRS. I'm near Denver, Colorado and can't find one locally (at least at the moment). I am hoping someone here may have one they would like to sell. Please let me know if you do.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Jason,

I wish we were closer. We are actually considering upgrading from our 26KBRS and I am looking at the 312BH or North Trail 32BUD. As you are shopping, let me know what prices you are seeing. I was hoping to get in the neighborhood of 14K for my 07, but not sure what the market is. Maybe I could bring mine to Colorado and hit Holman's in Cincinnati on the way home.


----------



## jason300b (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi jcat67,

The ones I have found from private sellers (all seemingly as far away as you are..Florida, Washington, Oregon, Massachusetts) are right around your mark, + or - about $1K. I've seen a couple listed at dealers (again nowhere near here) for around 16. Keystone stopped making these in 2009, so there are not that many to find, I guess.


----------



## jason300b (Jun 13, 2009)

jcat67,
If you are serious about coming out this way, please let me know.

Jason


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am still trying to negotiate something with my local dealer here, but I don't see us getting close enough on price to justify the upgrade. With our 3 kids as they get older, the kbrs is getting a bit snug on rainy days since there is no side slides. If you don't have any luck finding one local, and I don't have any luck upgrading, and you decide to take the family to Disney this summer, you'll drive right by us on your way to Orlando.


----------



## jason300b (Jun 13, 2009)

After having no luck finding one nearby, there happen to be several 26RS locally (for much less also), so we are going with that model instead. Thanks for your input.
Jason


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

jason300b said:


> After having no luck finding one nearby, there happen to be several 26RS locally (for much less also), so we are going with that model instead. Thanks for your input.
> Jason


Congrats on finding something. I know with our three children as they are getting older and bring friends camping more often, we really need to upgrade the living space. We have plenty of sleeping room in ours (10 easily) but with no side slides very limited on rainy and bad weather days. Hope you enjoy your camper.

Jeff


----------



## coloradosnoozer (Jul 10, 2010)

jason300b said:


> Hi,
> I am looking for a used Outback 26KBRS. I'm near Denver, Colorado and can't find one locally (at least at the moment). I am hoping someone here may have one they would like to sell. Please let me know if you do.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


Jason, i have a 26kbrs for sale. its a 2007 in near perfect condition and i live in colorado. call me if interested. 970 376-0466


----------

